# New to me 22/45 MKIII Ruger



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A friend of mine wanted to sell this pistol to get another one and I lucked out and bought it off him real cheap like. It has a Volquartsen trigger/ sear in it, and it breaks like glass. I had forgot how much fun .22's can be. He said the grip was to small for him. Fits me just fine. I shot 100 mini-mags through it last night and it is very accurate. Squirrels Beware...:smt082


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice piece Baldy, I've been looking at one of them too. When I was stationed in Pensicola in the late 60',early 70's I bought a Mark 1 and I loved it. Now that my wife is getting back into it and wants a pink Sig skeeter, I want to go for a 22 also so we can shoot together without scaring her half to death with one of my 1911s.
The best part ammo is cheap. Good luck with it, it's a beauty.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a picture of my old MKI I bought back in 1978 new. Taught all the kids how to shoot with it and a Ruger Single-Six also bought in 1978. :smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

They are fun guns to shoot. I also bought a Single Six when I was stationed in Fla. I bought the Single Six and the Mark at K-mart. I believe they were both around $78.:smt023


----------

